# Why Are People Hoarding Hydrogen Peroxide?



## fmdog44 (May 20, 2020)

As far as I know hydrogen peroxide is effective against the Covid-19 via a nebulizer. I wonder if people are using it to wash hands and clean surfaces where it is ineffective against the virus.


----------



## Judycat (May 20, 2020)

Because it's on the shelf?


----------



## Keesha (May 20, 2020)

https://www.canada.ca/en/health-can...lth-products/disinfectants/covid-19/list.html


----------



## Gaer (May 20, 2020)

I always add it to my bathwater.
The one thing I hoarded when it was no longer available was Incandescent light bulbs 75 and 100 watt.  Don't like the new light bulbs.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 20, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> As far as I know hydrogen peroxide is effective against the Covid-19 via a nebulizer. I wonder if people are using it to wash hands and clean surfaces where it is ineffective against the virus.


It is an ingredient in WHO's formula for Covid-19 disinfectant spray.  (I also brush my teeth with peroxide and baking soda.)


----------



## Gaer (May 20, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> It is an ingredient in WHO's formula for Covid-19 disinfectant spray.  (I also brush my teeth with peroxide and baking soda.)


Yes I alternate baking soda and toothpaste.  When I got my teeth cleaned, the hygenist was astounded at how clean my teeth were!  It's from the baking soda!


----------



## In The Sticks (May 20, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Yes I alternate baking soda and toothpaste.  When I got my teeth cleaned, the hygenist was astounded at how clean my teeth were!  It's from the baking soda!


Is that an every-other-day thing with the baking soda, or more/less often?

I guess it's a mild abrasive?


----------



## Gaer (May 20, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> Is that an every-other-day thing with the baking soda, or more/less often?
> 
> I guess it's a mild abrasive?


Usually two days toothpaste and i day  baking soda.  Very mild abrasive, yes! and it's good for your tummy too, if you swallow it.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 20, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> Is that an every-other-day thing with the baking soda, or more/less often?
> 
> I guess it's a mild abrasive?


There is a chemical reaction when you mix peroxide and baking soda - it bubbles up.  I spray my toothbrush with the peroxide and then dip it into baking soda.  I've done this for 35 years and have never had to have my teeth cleaned.  Dentist seen last year praised my little old mouthful of teeth and gum health.  I highly recommend it!


----------



## In The Sticks (May 20, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> There is a chemical reaction when you mix peroxide and baking soda - it bubbles up.  I spray my toothbrush with the peroxide and then dip it into baking soda.  I've done this for 35 years and have never had to have my teeth cleaned.  Dentist seen last year praised my little old mouthful of teeth and gum health.  I highly recommend it!


When I was a kid we made "bombs" out of prescription bottles (before safety caps) and baking soda/peroxide, so I'm familiar with the reaction.  I wondered what the brushing experienced was like.  I'll have to try it.


----------



## Gaer (May 20, 2020)

I've never used the peroxide but I'll bet it would work great!  I hadn't had my teeth cleaned in a long,long time.  The hygenist said, "I'd make a bet you had your teeth cleaned no longer than a week ago!  hahaha!  No plaque!  None at all!  but she still charged me $180.00!


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 20, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> When I was a kid we made "bombs" out of prescription bottles (before safety caps) and baking soda/peroxide, so I'm familiar with the reaction.  I wondered what the brushing experienced was like.  I'll have to try it.


Yep-Just like the model volcanoes!  It's fun!


----------



## win231 (May 20, 2020)

I don't know why people are hoarding peroxide, because it tastes terrible; even worse than Lysol.


----------



## JaniceM (May 21, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> As far as I know hydrogen peroxide is effective against the Covid-19 via a nebulizer. I wonder if people are using it to wash hands and clean surfaces where it is ineffective against the virus.


Maybe they're avoiding hair salons and using it to bleach their hair at home?


----------



## JaniceM (May 21, 2020)

win231 said:


> I don't know why people are hoarding peroxide, because it tastes terrible; even worse than Lysol.


I hope you're not speaking from personal experience


----------



## katlupe (May 21, 2020)

I don't know why they are hoarding it right now. I use it as a mouth rinse because I get a sore tongue from certain foods and that is the only thing that takes it away. I also use it as stain remover on laundry. So I always have some stocked up.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 21, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> It is an ingredient in WHO's formula for Covid-19 disinfectant spray.  (I also brush my teeth with peroxide and baking soda.)


It is not the store shelf peroxide people use to prevent infections and brush their teeth with labeled "3%...First aid antiseptic. Oral debriding agent." Hydrogen peroxide comes in several formulas.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 21, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> It is not the store shelf peroxide people use to prevent infections and brush their teeth with labeled "3%...First aid antiseptic. Oral debriding agent." Hydrogen peroxide comes in several formulas.


The other active ingredient in the WHO formula is rubbing alcohol - and I had no idea that _it_ came in different strengths, either!  Mine was a little shy of 100 proof - sadly, I don't have any moonshine to substitute!  (-:


----------



## priscilla (May 21, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Yes I alternate baking soda and toothpaste.  When I got my teeth cleaned, the hygenist was astounded at how clean my teeth were!  It's from the baking soda!


My teeth are too sensitive for peroxide.  Have tried it before.


----------



## Gaer (May 22, 2020)

priscilla said:


> My teeth are too sensitive for peroxide.  Have tried it before.


I don't use proxide.  only baking soda.


----------



## Camper6 (May 22, 2020)

All cleaning supplies are being hoarded now. There wasn't one quart of bleach on the shelf at my store. Ammonia as well.


----------



## StarSong (May 22, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> All cleaning supplies are being hoarded now. There wasn't one quart of bleach on the shelf at my store. Ammonia as well.


Bleach is back in full stock here.  Have no idea about ammonia though because I haven't used it in decades.


----------



## win231 (May 22, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> All cleaning supplies are being hoarded now. There wasn't one quart of bleach on the shelf at my store. Ammonia as well.


I don't recommend ammonia after it gave me a sore throat.


----------



## Camper6 (May 22, 2020)

Yes ammonia is pretty powerful.  You should use a mask and provide plenty of ventilation but I haven't found a cleaning product that cleans as good as this one.  And it's invaluable for cleaning an oven.  Just leave a dish of ammonia in the oven overnight.

In the morning wipe it clean.  However.  I can't find it anymore and couldn't find it even before the COVID.  It must have caused problems.


----------



## Duster (May 22, 2020)

With both hand sanitizer and alcohol being in short supply, some people are using it to disinfect things.  I use it for cuts and mouthwash {only when I run out of the other mouthwash}. As far a sanitizing goes, pure grain alcohol works well, outside and in.


----------



## StarSong (May 23, 2020)

Duster said:


> With both hand sanitizer and alcohol being in short supply, some people are using it to disinfect things.  I use it for cuts and mouthwash {only when I run out of the other mouthwash}. As far a sanitizing goes, pure grain alcohol works well, outside and in.


I hope you're referring to hydrogen peroxide and not ammonia!


----------



## fmdog44 (May 23, 2020)

Em in Ohio said:


> The other active ingredient in the WHO formula is rubbing alcohol - and I had no idea that _it_ came in different strengths, either!  Mine was a little shy of 100 proof - sadly, I don't have any moonshine to substitute!  (-:


We are better off using 70% instead of 90% because it does not evaporate from the surfaces as quickly as 90%. Also, speaking of moonshine *Everclear*  grain alcohol is recommended if all else is not available. It is available in all liquor stores. Do not drink it unless you know what the stuff is.


----------



## lukebass (May 24, 2020)

The Walmarts in my area have never run out of hydrogen peroxide.  It has been available throughout the Covid 19 crisis and today Walmart shelves were fully stocked with the product.
I was surprised to see earloop face masks today at Wmart,  50 masks for $30 which is a much better price that I have seen on the web.  They even had some hand sanitizer at the regular price.
However, Lysol spray is not on the shelves.


----------



## Duster (May 24, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I hope you're referring to hydrogen peroxide and not ammonia!


I was referring to hydrogen peroxide, in answer to the question by the O.P. "Why are People Hoarding Hydrogen Peroxide?"


----------



## StarSong (May 25, 2020)

Duster said:


> I was referring to hydrogen peroxide, in answer to the question by the O.P. "Why are People Hoarding Hydrogen Peroxide?"


Whew!!!!


----------



## RiverM55 (Oct 18, 2020)

I was wondering why I can't find any peroxide. I have wound that needs it and I don't know what to use for it. Any ideas?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 18, 2020)

I'm not sure that the fact that certain items seem to be missing from the stores means that people are necessariy hoarding them. A lot of items are just strangely not there. This seems to be very specialized.

For instance, I like Diet Coke, but only the caffeine-free kind. The stores around here all have tons of Diet Coke, but not a single bottle of the caffeine-free kind is to be found. Why, for heaven's sake?

The peroxide could be missing for any number of reasons.


----------



## RiverM55 (Oct 18, 2020)

You know come to think of it I don't recall seein any of that decaf stuff. I'm a coffee man so I'm not too concerned about that pop. Sunny you know anything I could use that would be the equivalent to peroxide?


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Oct 18, 2020)

I use HP in the container I keep my dentures in, keeps them clean and fresh.
Also, like Katlupe have used it as an oral rinse.
Local Walmart is well stocked with sanitizer, masks and bleach, even found some Lysol wipes last week.
Peroxide was in dollar tree.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 18, 2020)

RiverM55 said:


> I was wondering why I can't find any peroxide. I have wound that needs it and I don't know what to use for it. Any ideas?


Isopropyl alcohol can be used, too.


----------



## RiverM55 (Oct 18, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Isopropyl alcohol can be used, too.


Will it help with an infected wound? I have a cut on my finger that needs a little doctoring.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 18, 2020)

RiverM55 said:


> Will it help with an infected wound? I have a cut on my finger that needs a little doctoring.


Clean it with alcohol then put triple antibiotic ointment on it.  It may clear up.  If not see dr.


----------



## win231 (Oct 18, 2020)

After cleaning it with soap & water, dry, then apply Neosporin, then bandaid.  Peroxide evaporates.  Neosporin stays on & also kills several strains of bacteria.  That's why it's used after minor surgery.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 19, 2020)

RiverM55 said:


> You know come to think of it I don't recall seein any of that decaf stuff. I'm a coffee man so I'm not too concerned about that pop. Sunny you know anything I could use that would be the equivalent to peroxide?



Sorry, no, River. I don't even know what peroxide is used for, other than in the old days to create very fake-looking blond hair.


----------



## Packerjohn (Oct 23, 2020)

Not me; I don't hoard anything.  I am joining a movement called "Minmalism" (I hate that word; can't even spell the darn thing).  Basically, it's about getting rid of stuff & getting a life.  Most people are held prisoners by all the junk they have accumulated over the years.  There is a great feeling of being free & not waste your life cleaning, storage, insuring, trying to find, trying to sell, etc. stuff.  I know what I'm talking about.  My brother was a hoarder.  He died with a lot of stuff.  His nephew had to haul many loads to the dump site.  We "shot" his cremated bone fragments down a hole in the cemetery yesterday.  He died a lonely bitter old man (87).  All his "treasures" became someone's headache to get rid off.  There is a lesson here for all of us that are still living.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 23, 2020)

When I was a child my grandmother used to say, "After a while you stop owning your stuff and it starts owning you."  
This was in the late 1950s.  She was a wise woman.


----------

